# Naturally incubated eggs!



## lvstorts (Oct 5, 2014)

I thought it would never happen but this am I found 5 newly hatched Iberas in the pen! I found the nest and it appears all hatched. All are healthy and chowing on some dandelions! Now I've got my eyes pealed for more!


----------



## Anthony P (Oct 5, 2014)

Congratulations! What an awesome find! I am quite jealous..

I visited your website, as well. Very nice


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 5, 2014)

wow thats really cool!


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 5, 2014)

Fantastic! Congrats and I hope you find more. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 5, 2014)

I just wanted to share an experience I had on this topic. This a.m. I noticed a clean hole next to a fence in the leopard tortoise yard. I gently excavated the hole and found several very old leopard eggs. The smell told me they didn't make it. I opened one or two of them and the babies were perfectly formed but dead and stinking.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 5, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I just wanted to share an experience I had on this topic. This a.m. I noticed a clean hole next to a fence in the leopard tortoise yard. I gently excavated the hole and found several very old leopard eggs. The smell told me they didn't make it. I opened one or two of them and the babies were perfectly formed but dead and stinking.


sorry for your leopards. have you ever found any naturally hatched russians?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 5, 2014)

As a matter of fact, I did. About 3 or 4 years ago, I found two Russian babies in their yard. Never did find the nest or more babies.

Terese: If I'm remembering correctly, you're in Washington, right? Do you have a red ant problem there? Generally that's what happens to my eggs if I leave them in the ground. The ants eat them.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 5, 2014)

when my russians lay i always put the eggs in an incubator but they never hatch! what if next time they lay i just leave the eggs in the ground?


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 5, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I just wanted to share an experience I had on this topic. This a.m. I noticed a clean hole next to a fence in the leopard tortoise yard. I gently excavated the hole and found several very old leopard eggs. The smell told me they didn't make it. I opened one or two of them and the babies were perfectly formed but dead and stinking.


Sorry to hear that Yvonne.  


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 5, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> As a matter of fact, I did. About 3 or 4 years ago, I found two Russian babies in their yard. Never did find the nest or more babies.
> 
> Terese: If I'm remembering correctly, you're in Washington, right? Do you have a red ant problem there? Generally that's what happens to my eggs if I leave them in the ground. The ants eat them.


im in north cali


----------



## leigti (Oct 5, 2014)

Congratulations! What a great surprise.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi "Russian/Sulcata/Tortoise":

It would be a good idea for you to start your own thread and ask your questions about hatching Russian eggs. I know my post was a little off topic, but it actually did pertain to the subject. But asking questions about your own hatching problems would be best on your own thread.


----------



## Carol S (Oct 5, 2014)

How exciting to find hatchlings!


----------



## lvstorts (Oct 5, 2014)

Anthony P said:


> Congratulations! What an awesome find! I am quite jealous..
> 
> I visited your website, as well. Very nice




Thanks!


Terese Meyer
www.Northwesttortoise.com
visit me on FaceBook at Northwest Tortoise


----------



## lvstorts (Oct 5, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> As a matter of fact, I did. About 3 or 4 years ago, I found two Russian babies in their yard. Never did find the nest or more babies.
> 
> Terese: If I'm remembering correctly, you're in Washington, right? Do you have a red ant problem there? Generally that's what happens to my eggs if I leave them in the ground. The ants eat them.



Yvonne,
Yes your are correct. I'm in Washington. I'm really lucky where I'm located (Eastern, WA) in terms of preditors. I don't have many red ants...can't remember the last time I saw one! I don't have Raccoons, Fox, weasels, skunks...those types of critters live closer to the Columbia/Yakima and Snake rivers. I'm a couple miles inland!


Terese Meyer
www.Northwesttortoise.com
visit me on FaceBook at Northwest Tortoise


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 5, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I just wanted to share an experience I had on this topic. This a.m. I noticed a clean hole next to a fence in the leopard tortoise yard. I gently excavated the hole and found several very old leopard eggs. The smell told me they didn't make it. I opened one or two of them and the babies were perfectly formed but dead and stinking.




Sorry to hear that Yvonne. Can you estimate the reason why?? I got it....Red ants. possible......


----------

